# Tilly: the movie



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here it is! I've been making it on and off since August, so I hope you enjoy it! 

I managed to get footage of how much she loves her walks, tennis balls, how clever she is and even a little doodle dash!

Let me know what you think - is she set for stardom?! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AZFJIJgzs6o


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Loved it! Great job, Lottie. :star:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Brilliant movie. Tilly is a treasure.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I love it! That is the cutest video ever and Dudley is in it Tilly is adorable she has an amazing little personality all her own I love her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love it - the music was great. I smiled from the first note and picture. Thank you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Love it - the music was great. I smiled from the first note and picture. Thank you


I smiled the whole video and even had a tear in my eye it was so sweet


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to make people smile  so I'm glad you did Marzi. She makes me smile all the time, now I can share the smiles! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I loved it Lottie - well done!! I wish I was able to make one, she looks so happy at all times, my favourite bits were her giving the teddy bear what for the chewed up cardboard box & her running towards you on the field - brilliant, thanks x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We'll done both of you, we think u will be famous one day x


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my! Now I KNOW we made the right choice in deciding a cockapoo should join our family later this year! 

Tilly is simply gorgeous <wistful sigh>


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I loved it Lottie - well done!! I wish I was able to make one, she looks so happy at all times, my favourite bits were her giving the teddy bear what for the chewed up cardboard box & her running towards you on the field - brilliant, thanks x


Ooh please make one! I did it on iMovie, which is a fairly cheap app. I did all the videos on my ipad and iPhone - I would love a Ralph and ruby movie!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ooh please make one! I did it on iMovie, which is a fairly cheap app. I did all the videos on my ipad and iPhone - I would love a Ralph and ruby movie!!


Mmmmm you make it sound easy, I will definitely look into it, I'm off to the App Store now x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Purchased!! Watch this space.....


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

If you get the app, I'll message you step by step instructions on how to do it. My year 6 children find it easy peasy - how hard can it be?! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> If you get the app, I'll message you step by step instructions on how to do it. My year 6 children find it easy peasy - how hard can it be?! X


Well I don't know..... I can't even figure out to set up a YouTube account & as for photobucket... Forget it!
I have purchased the app, all the reviews were very good.
I think I'm doing well if I get a thumbnail photo attachment the right way up!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well I don't know..... I can't even figure out to set up a YouTube account & as for photobucket... Forget it!
> I have purchased the app, all the reviews were very good.
> I think I'm doing well if I get a thumbnail photo attachment the right way up!


Will it be upside down


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That really touched me.. Had a wee tear in my eye. Made me smile, the music was just perfect! Thank you. Tilly is of course brilliant!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Will it be upside down


It will probably play backwards!!!!! 
It will be on rewind!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe.. Can't wait for Tracey's! I've tried to make one a few times.. I was useless!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe.. Can't wait for Tracey's! I've tried to make one a few times.. I was useless!


Oh Ruth - but your brilliant on the IT & camera stuff, did you use the iMovie app like Lottie's??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh Ruth - but your brilliant on the IT & camera stuff, did you use the iMovie app like Lottie's??


No I didn't actually.. Some other one that I couldn't use..


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No I didn't actually.. Some other one that I couldn't use..


iMovie is really easy to use - give it a go! I can feel an influx of cockapoo movies coming on. Yay!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No I didn't actually.. Some other one that I couldn't use..


Lottie assures me iMovie is easy - she has sent me instructions - looks easy, it's 2.99 on App Store - all the ratings are 5 star, so I'm hoping my directing, editing and producing is not going to require too much skill! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> iMovie is really easy to use - give it a go! I can feel an influx of cockapoo movies coming on. Yay!! X





Tinman said:


> Lottie assures me iMovie is easy - she has sent me instructions - looks easy, it's 2.99 on App Store - all the ratings are 5 star, so I'm hoping my directing, editing and producing is not going to require too much skill! X


Downloading.....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> That really touched me.. Had a wee tear in my eye. Made me smile, the music was just perfect! Thank you. Tilly is of course brilliant!


OMG so I am not the only one that teared up Glad to know I am not the only suck on here I felt like when I watched the movie Marley and Me I cried and tried to hide it and had to go to the bathroom so no one would notice I guess I am a softy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That was really good. She is beautiful and so smart!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've not got an i-anything!! got a few little films on camera, most downloaded onto computer and a couple on photobucket, could I do use anything to make them into a film do you think?
Oh and silly me, not said (although already did in my head when I first viewed!) what a brilliant film, how lovely to add Dudley and even have his name on there (thank you), really really good, well done (I knew it would be of course!).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> iMovie is really easy to use - give it a go! I can feel an influx of cockapoo movies coming on. Yay!! X


Your fab movie of Tilly has inspired us! 
We will have to do poo oscars!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Your fab movie of Tilly has inspired us!
> We will have to do poo oscars!!


Umm I won't participate I have this new camera that is amazing but have no clue how to use the damn thing It makes videos etc..but way too complicated for my 40 something mind


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I've not got an i-anything!! got a few little films on camera, most downloaded onto computer and a couple on photobucket, could I do use anything to make them into a film do you think?
> Oh and silly me, not said (although already did in my head when I first viewed!) what a brilliant film, how lovely to add Dudley and even have his name on there (thank you), really really good, well done (I knew it would be of course!).


What's the link to your photobuckt? I'll see if I can steal videos off there. Once you've got all the videos, it really doesn't take long to put them into a movie xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG so I am not the only one that teared up Glad to know I am not the only suck on here I felt like when I watched the movie Marley and Me I cried and tried to hide it and had to go to the bathroom so no one would notice I guess I am a softy


I openly sobbed at Marley and Me - there was no hiding those tears! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> What's the link to your photobuckt? I'll see if I can steal videos off there. Once you've got all the videos, it really doesn't take long to put them into a movie xx


ooh, that would be good, I need to get them all onto photobucket first though, plus being a control freak I would love to be able to say what bits to use! mind you I know you make great films so I'm sure I could trust you on that anyway. Think I need to do some more filming, already got a couple of idea's of music for mine!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Umm I won't participate I have this new camera that is amazing but have no clue how to use the damn thing It makes videos etc..but way too complicated for my 40 something mind


Nonsense!! You can have lots of fun practicing! Although I admit photo bucket baffles me! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I openly sobbed at Marley and Me - there was no hiding those tears! X


same here, although I do have to hide tears when crying over things people wouldn't expect me to, sometimes a slightly moving bit in a comedy, often during childrens films, and just powerful music can start me off!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

arty2::whoo: Fantastic Tilly movie Lottie, well done you, I am sure the app store will have increased sales after this, and we'll be seeing lots more wonderful cockapoo movies on here....._."coming soon, to the ILMC forum near you....." _


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I smiled the whole video and even had a tear in my eye it was so sweet


Glad i am not the only one a few tears rolled down my cheeks. Only because I was smiling so much what a real darling she is xxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I'm also a crier!! I cry at anything these days..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see the video. Is there an easy way to load it on photobucket?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I couldn't load mine to photobucket Fairlie.. It's too HD I think!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I couldn't load mine to photobucket Fairlie.. It's too HD I think!


Thanks for trying! I wonder if someone could film the video running on their pc and put it on photobucket for me? Renee? It could be like those people who pirate movies in theaters and sell really bad copies online...

Second option is I drive to Toronto to see these blockbuster hits!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Or we email them to you.. The original file. You can play it on your PC media player...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What pc media player? 

Or I could wait patiently until you visit this summer. I'll make popcorn and we can have a cockapoo filmfest and invite Donna, Renee Sue etc....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What pc media player?
> 
> Or I could wait patiently until you visit this summer. I'll make popcorn and we can have a cockapoo filmfest and invite Donna, Renee Sue etc....


Haha! Ok then! Check your PM!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So well done. Love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lottie, that's fab!!! Just love Tilly, clever, beautiful girl xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's really lovely Lottie, it brought a heartwarming tear to my cynical eye! I had to laugh too because I always think Tilly has really long ears but when I watched the video she didn't - I've just realised it's your profile photo and it's her legs I'm confusing for ears ha ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> That's really lovely Lottie, it brought a heartwarming tear to my cynical eye! I had to laugh too because I always think Tilly has really long ears but when I watched the video she didn't - I've just realised it's your profile photo and it's her legs I'm confusing for ears ha ha!


Ha I just had a look - I see what you mean


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fantastic video  Tilly is a little star. Seymour and I both watched intently the whole way through. What a little character x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done! It was lovely and made me smile too! What characters our poo's are. Tilly is lovely! Great video.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Loved the movie and Tilly is such a star. She looks so alert, happy and eager to please.

I might even get inspired to download the app myself.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Loved the movie and Tilly is such a star. She looks so alert, happy and eager to please.
> 
> I might even get inspired to download the app myself.


That sums her up quite well! She's a bright spark, she loves all the training we do, but right now, she's snuggled up asleep on my lap  

The app is great, go for it!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I downloaded the app but got stuck at the first hurdle. If I pm you with my email Lottie, can you also forward your instructions to me. So long as it caters for simpletons .....


----------

